# El Portero (Delegate Compressor) build



## thechoff (May 31, 2020)

This is my second build and I'm almost done a duplicate of this. The first build I did was a kit and my soldering was pretty rough. This one took much more research to source all the parts and my soldering has improved. Thanks to Jovi Bon Kenobi for the super helpful Workflow Tips.
I etched the enclosure on my first build too and it was quite a bit more simple than this one. I sure didn't go with a simple design for an etch this time and it took multiple transfer attempts. I really messed up on the other box which I still need to sand down to redo. Not sure why it didn't turn out. Some of the lettering on this one didn't etch well enough so I had to scratch in those letters.

My next build that I already have the pcb for is the Spacialist Reverb. 

Thanks to this community for the help so far!


----------



## Gordo (May 31, 2020)

Very nicely done!!


----------



## Barry (May 31, 2020)

I sort of like the way it came out, very rustic, board looks well done


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 31, 2020)

Excellent!  Clean build, great artwork.

One tip: The tooth washer on the stomp switch goes on the inside.  If you want a metal washer between the nut and the nylon washer, BLMS has them.


----------



## thechoff (Jun 1, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Excellent!  Clean build, great artwork.
> 
> One tip: The tooth washer on the stomp switch goes on the inside.  If you want a metal washer between the nut and the nylon washer, BLMS has them.


Thanks for the tip. I just figured this was the order of the parts since this is how it came from Tayda. I'll take a look tomorrow to see if it can correct this. I might not have enough excess wire to get the switch back out now.


----------



## thechoff (Jun 1, 2020)

Barry said:


> I sort of like the way it came out, very rustic, board looks well done


Thanks Barry. Etching sure isn't the same everytime. I like how imperfect the result can be. My first etch (for a BYOC Large Beaver Russian) had some extra 'spray' areas that added character.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 1, 2020)

thechoff said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just figured this was the order of the parts since this is how it came from Tayda. I'll take a look tomorrow to see if it can correct this. I might not have enough excess wire to get the switch back out now.



The star washer inside isn't absolutely mandatory.  Don't feel like you need to disassemble you pedal just for that.


----------



## cooder (Jun 1, 2020)

Excellent build and etch! Great stuff!


----------



## Abyssmal (Jul 13, 2021)

thechoff said:


> This is my second build and I'm almost done a duplicate of this. The first build I did was a kit and my soldering was pretty rough. This one took much more research to source all the parts and my soldering has improved. Thanks to Jovi Bon Kenobi for the super helpful Workflow Tips.
> I etched the enclosure on my first build too and it was quite a bit more simple than this one. I sure didn't go with a simple design for an etch this time and it took multiple transfer attempts. I really messed up on the other box which I still need to sand down to redo. Not sure why it didn't turn out. Some of the lettering on this one didn't etch well enough so I had to scratch in those letters.
> 
> My next build that I already have the pcb for is the Spacialist Reverb.
> ...



Hey that's a nice looking art you made there! But please can you tell me how you know which labels goes under which potentiometers? I think i saw at least 3 different layouts, labels not placed at the same place under the knobs... It's not written in the build pdf and i can't imagine people probe the pcbs to figure out what goes where?

EDIT: nevermind i found it written in small on the build doc, but... your layout isnt correct...


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 17, 2021)

Really like both the El Portero and The Thief.


----------



## peccary (Jul 17, 2021)

Those both look awesome, great work!


----------

